# Price of Llama's



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

I went to the auction today and saw a Llama sell for $ 5.00 dollars. I do now that was way too cheap for this handsome fellow. But normally what do Llama's sell for? I know that is a subjective question but I quess i just want to know what the average llama sells for. I think I screwed up by not buying it.


----------



## DW Farms (Oct 5, 2007)

You can probably buy a unregistered aucton llama for about $5-$50. If you looking for registered I would say prices start around $500, possilby cheaper for a gelding or non-breeder. Or you can get lucky and have a registered llama give to you, like I had, Actually I had 4 given to me. You just have to be in the right place at the righ time.

Adam


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

They are advertising two bred registered llamas here for 150.00 I got my mom and cria in August for 150.00 for both. Alot of times here you will see a same sex pair - breedable - for 100.00 for the pair. 

Up here the hay is so scarce, that people are giving away so many horses, llamas, goats - you name it if it eats hay!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I bought my llama in June for $100, he was 5 months old and was able to be registered. The lady I bought him from had been breeding for 20+years but said the past few years they just weren't selling. Everyone is getting into alpacas, and they go for 10-25000.


----------

